# KingEn Timer for speed cubing (Android Ver)



## KingEn (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, 
I made a cube timer for Android and want to get comments.
Any comment will be helpful to me.
The app name is KingEn Timer for speed cubing.

You may install the app by clicking https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer or by searching "KingEn Timer" in google play.

KingEn Timer supports:
- Various type of cube scrambles
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
- 15 second inspection (You may turn of inspection in session setting)
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Support session in each cube type.
- Can send solving history to email

Some screen capture





Supporting scrambles
- 2x2x2
- 3x3x3
- 4x4x4
- 5x5x5
- 6x6x6
- 7x7x7
- Pyraminx
- Megaminx
- Square-1
- Square-2
- Rubik's Clock
- Skewb
- Floppy (1x3x3)
- 2x2x3
- 2x2x4
- 2x3x3
- 3x3x3 LU
- 3x3x3 RU
- 3x3x3 CLL
- 3x3x3 ELL
- 3x3x3 F2L
- 3x3x3 OLL
- 3x3x3 PLL
- 3x3x3 3OP etc
- 3x3x3 BLD Single Sticker Cycle

New feature in v2.1
- Support Landscape screen
- Fix bug in square-1 scramble
- Support square-2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 18, 2014)

WCA scrambles for 2x2 please. Timer seems to be good as of now. Good job :tu


----------



## KingEn (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you.
Do you mean R, U, F only? I will do in next version.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 18, 2014)

KingEn said:


> Thank you.
> Do you mean R, U, F only? I will do in next version.



Yep, random state.


----------



## Eva (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh,seems nice. Gonna install it and use it for a couple of days. You'll definitely get some feedback from.
I only have installed it and I like that it don't need more permissions then necessary (internet) and it looks great .


----------



## KingEn (Jan 18, 2014)

Eva said:


> Oh,seems nice. Gonna install it and use it for a couple of days. You'll definitely get some feedback from.
> I only have installed it and I like that it don't need more permissions then necessary (internet) and it looks great .



Thank you for installing.
The internet access is needed to fetch 3x3x3, 3x3x3OH, 4x4x4 race, which is popular locally and updated once a week.
I am considering omit the race. If I delete those race in the next version no any extra permission needed.
Anyway the internet access is used only for fetching those 3 races.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 18, 2014)

i have this and its probably the best timer out there
and i've tried them all 
one thing that bothers me is that i hit the choose cube button when i'm trying to start the timer way to often
also,are the averages avg of 12 without the best and worst solve?


----------



## KingEn (Jan 19, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> i have this and its probably the best timer out there
> and i've tried them all
> one thing that bothers me is that i hit the choose cube button when i'm trying to start the timer way to often
> also,are the averages avg of 12 without the best and worst solve?



Thank you for good evaluation and suggestion.
In the next version, I will include avg of 12.


----------



## Eva (Jan 21, 2014)

I tought internet was necessary,so you understood me wrong.

I like the app very much and it's now my main timer on my mobile phone .
I would like to have a feature were if a time is under a certain amount of time it isn't saved.
I'm pressing sometimes double (don't ask why) and that can be very handy .

For the rest good job .


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 22, 2014)

amazing thanks alot


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 22, 2014)

Timer looks good,

Request for a ZBLL scrambler?
and a WV and VLS scrambler?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2014)

Why should I use this instead of cstimer.net
Not trying to be mean, but people seem to make lots of timers and my only question is "why?"


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Why should I use this instead of cstimer.net
> Not trying to be mean, but people seem to make lots of timers and my only question is "why?"



One of the reasons why people make timers is because they think they can make a better timer for a certain purpose than what's already out there. Or else they just enjoy programming and thought they try to make one themselves and release it. Competition is usually viewed as good because it promotes the best product in the end. Sorry if your question was supposed to be rhetorical.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> One of the reasons why people make timers is because they think they can make a better timer for a certain purpose than what's already out there. Or else they just enjoy programming and thought they try to make one themselves and release it. Competition is usually viewed as good because it promotes the best product in the end. Sorry if your question was supposed to be rhetorical.



No, my question was a serious one. The main timers I've ever used have been CCT then Prisma (yours, for stackmat), qqtimer on computer, and cstimer.net on phone. Making a timer is fine. Whenever I've tried to do anything to do with programming, I've done it out of need, not fun. I hadn't considered programming fun, but if so I apologize. 
I just see lots of mediocre timers and was wondering WHY I would bother with this one as it fills no niche that isn't already filled.

My post may come across as cynical, but it was meant to be more constructive.


----------



## linusyeong (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you integrate the accelerometer feature in your next version? Nice layout of the timer but you could add a bit more colors to the wallpaper. Otherwise a very good attempt!


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> No, my question was a serious one. The main timers I've ever used have been CCT then Prisma (yours, for stackmat), qqtimer on computer, and cstimer.net on phone. Making a timer is fine. Whenever I've tried to do anything to do with programming, I've done it out of need, not fun. I hadn't considered programming fun, but if so I apologize.
> I just see lots of mediocre timers and was wondering WHY I would bother with this one as it fills no niche that isn't already filled.
> 
> My post may come across as cynical, but it was meant to be more constructive.



I see your main question now. I doubt anybody has a good reason why you should use this timer over csTimer.


----------



## KingEn (Jan 24, 2014)

kirtpro said:


> Timer looks good,
> 
> Request for a ZBLL scrambler?
> and a WV and VLS scrambler?



Is it OK to implement ZBLL scrambler in one scrambler? I mean all ZBLL cases in one type.
If it is OK to implement it in one type (no differentiate each cases such as H, Pi, T, etc) I can include ZBLL scrambler in next release.

I am sorry about WV and VLS scrambler. I do not have information about WV and VLS.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 24, 2014)

the reason why i use this timer on my phone is because i have a cheap android that can't run cstimer very well.
and for android app timers this one is the best.
so i thank king en for making this timer,since it has so many features that other android app timers don't.
nobody is asking you to use it really,if you can and prefer to run cs timer then go ahead and do so,but if somebody makes a new timer it really isn't doing anybody any harm is it?


----------



## KingEn (Jan 25, 2014)

KingEn Timer is updated and implemented suggested features.

You may install the app by clicking https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer or by searching "KingEn Timer" in google play.

*New feature in v2.2*
- New scramble: 3x3x3 ZBLL, 2x2x2 Race
- Show Average time of recent 12 solving in main screen
- 2x2x2 scramble uses R U F only 
_(I forgot to reset pre-generated scramble. If you update from previous version, you many see R U F only scramble after 50 solving)_

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various type of cube scrambles
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
- 15 second inspection (You may turn of inspection in session setting)
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Support session in each cube type.
- Can send solving history to email

*Supporting scrambles*
- 2x2x2
- 3x3x3
- 4x4x4
- 5x5x5
- 6x6x6
- 7x7x7
- Pyraminx
- Megaminx
- Square-1
- Square-2
- Rubik's Clock
- Skewb
- Floppy (1x3x3)
- 2x2x3
- 2x2x4
- 2x3x3
- 3x3x3 ZBLL
- 3x3x3 LU
- 3x3x3 RU
- 3x3x3 CLL
- 3x3x3 ELL
- 3x3x3 F2L
- 3x3x3 OLL
- 3x3x3 PLL
- 3x3x3 3OP etc
- 3x3x3 BLD Single Sticker Cycle


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 30, 2014)

Could you add best average of 5 and 12 (and maybe mo100) at the main screen? Also what is "best/Avg of sn" ?


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 30, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Could you add best average of 5 and 12 (and maybe mo100) at the main screen? Also what is "best/Avg of sn" ?


best/avg of sn means best and average of session so,if you did 31 solves you get an average of that,if you do 1000 you get an avg of that and so on..


----------



## KingEn (Feb 3, 2014)

New version of KingEn Timer is on Google Play now.

You may install the app by clicking https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer or by searching "KingEn Timer" in Google Play.

*New feature in v2.3*
- Setting options
Screen skin: Dark, Light, Aqua
Ordering of score history - Recent score first, Old score first
Timer start with Long click

In next version, I will implement best avg of 5 and 12.

Any suggestion is helpful to me.


----------



## KingEn (Mar 17, 2014)

Sajwo said:


> Could you add best average of 5 and 12 (and maybe mo100) at the main screen? Also what is "best/Avg of sn" ?



New version of KingEn Timer is published in Google Play.

You may set Best Average in Setting screen.


----------



## Arti (Mar 17, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> One of the reasons why people make timers is because they think they can make a better timer for a certain purpose than what's already out there. Or else they just enjoy programming and thought they try to make one themselves and release it. Competition is usually viewed as good because it promotes the best product in the end. Sorry if your question was supposed to be rhetorical.



Seconded! There's always something that can be improved also, people enjoy writing code and a timer is indeed an easy project to get started with. I'm making a timer...why? Because it's fun to be creative


----------



## Arti (Mar 17, 2014)

KingEn said:


> KingEn Timer is updated and implemented suggested features.
> 
> You may install the app by clicking https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer or by searching "KingEn Timer" in google play.
> 
> ...



Teach me your scrambler magic! Have you integrated the official WCA jars with your project? Or have you done all this yourself? Great work!


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 27, 2014)

hey bro,just a couple of things
1.when looking at your times,you can apply a penalty/dnf/delete to the summary,which causes a crash
2.can you maybe add an option to stop the timer with banging the desk?with the accelerometer i suppose(this is just a suggestion)


----------



## KingEn (Apr 12, 2014)

A new version released.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

KingEn Timer is a cube timer for measuring solving time of cubes.
You may use it as speedstacks timer also and various kinds of timers.

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various type of cube scrambles
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
- 15 second inspection (You may turn of inspection in session setting)
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Support session in each cube type.
- Can send solving history to email
- Display solving history in chart.

*New features in v2.7*
- Support chart of sovling history
- Support orientation lock

*Supporting scrambles*
- 2x2x2
- 3x3x3
- 4x4x4
- 5x5x5
- 6x6x6
- 7x7x7
- Pyraminx
- Megaminx
- Square-1
- Square-2
- Rubik's Clock
- Skewb
- Floppy (1x3x3)
- 2x2x3
- 2x2x4
- 2x3x3
- 15 Number puzzle
- 19 Number puzzle
- 25 Number puzzle
- 3x3x3 ZBLL
- 3x3x3 LU
- 3x3x3 RU
- 3x3x3 CLL
- 3x3x3 ELL
- 3x3x3 F2L
- 3x3x3 OLL
- 3x3x3 PLL
- 3x3x3 3OP etc
- 3x3x3 BLD Single Sticker Cycle

*Screenshots*


----------



## Jakube (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice chart. 

Can you implement a "zoom" feature. I avgerage around 13.5 seconds but sometimes when the cube pops, there is a outlier at 30 seconds. 
So the chart shows me everything from 0:05 to 0:32. But the interesting part would be 0:10 to 0:17. 

Also it gets really quickly messy, if there are lots of solves (>200).


----------



## KingEn (Apr 12, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Nice chart.
> 
> Can you implement a "zoom" feature. I avgerage around 13.5 seconds but sometimes when the cube pops, there is a outlier at 30 seconds.
> So the chart shows me everything from 0:05 to 0:32. But the interesting part would be 0:10 to 0:17.
> ...



Thank you for the great idea.
I will implement what you said.
However, it may take time because I have to study how to implement pinch zoom.


----------



## KingEn (Apr 12, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> hey bro,just a couple of things
> 1.when looking at your times,you can apply a penalty/dnf/delete to the summary,which causes a crash
> 2.can you maybe add an option to stop the timer with banging the desk?with the accelerometer i suppose(this is just a suggestion)



There must be a bug. The new version now do not show floating menu for summary line.
I am not sure I can implement accelorometer but I will try.

Thank you the suggestion.


----------



## KingEn (Apr 19, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Nice chart.
> 
> Can you implement a "zoom" feature. I avgerage around 13.5 seconds but sometimes when the cube pops, there is a outlier at 30 seconds.
> So the chart shows me everything from 0:05 to 0:32. But the interesting part would be 0:10 to 0:17.
> ...



New version (2.8) released and support zoom and scroll in chart screen.
You may click zoom icon in upper right corner.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 20, 2014)

KingEn said:


> New version (2.8) released and support zoom and scroll in chart screen.
> You may click zoom icon in upper right corner.



Thanks a lot. Can you also implement a zoom feature for the y-axis. I'm not sure, what the best intervall is, but I guess, [fastest avg5 - 5 seconds; worst avg5 + 5 seconds] would do fine. In this, you can see all the averages nicely.


----------



## KingEn (Apr 20, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Thanks a lot. Can you also implement a zoom feature for the y-axis. I'm not sure, what the best intervall is, but I guess, [fastest avg5 - 5 seconds; worst avg5 + 5 seconds] would do fine. In this, you can see all the averages nicely.



I forgot to mention new feature of chart screen, you may limit minimum and maximum range.
You can set min and max limit in "Type Edit" screen, where you may click cube type in upper screen, such as "3x3x3 Cube" and long click "3x3x3 Cube\n Scrambler:...".
You may set Min and Max seconds in chart (0 mean automatic)
If you want to ignore the time you pop the cube.... you may set max value there.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks.
Hard to find.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 20, 2014)

Can you add drop to stop feature?
Best Android speedcubing timer


----------



## Arti (Apr 21, 2014)

Working on it 

https://youtu.be/6whACa3wLaA


----------



## KingEn (Apr 21, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> 2.can you maybe add an option to stop the timer with banging the desk?with the accelerometer i suppose(this is just a suggestion)





CriticalCubing said:


> Can you add drop to stop feature?
> Best Android speedcubing timer



Currently, I am implementing Drop to Start.
I need more time to find threshold.
Maybe I can release a new version this weekend.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 22, 2014)

KingEn said:


> Currently, I am implementing Drop to Start.
> I need more time to find threshold.
> Maybe I can release a new version this weekend.


I didnt understand the concept of drop to start? What is it and why drop the cube to start timer ?


----------



## KingEn (Apr 22, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I didnt understand the concept of drop to start? What is it and why drop the cube to start timer ?



Sorry for misspell. Drop to stop.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 23, 2014)

I would like to have a filter, which checks, if the solving time is realistic. 

For instance, if I start and stop by accident at 0.39. I want automatically a dialog to appear, asking me, if I want to delete this time or keep it.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't get 3x3 F2L scramble to work - it just says "fetching scramble".

This is a great timer! I'd happily pay for a version with no net permissions required.

Couple of feature requests: ao50 or ability to add average sizes, and also the ability to configure how many outliers are removed from each average, e.g. fastest/slowest 2 or 3 from an ao50.

Also, ability to email a session as CSV for easy import to Excel.


----------



## KingEn (Apr 23, 2014)

Jakube said:


> I would like to have a filter, which checks, if the solving time is realistic.
> 
> For instance, if I start and stop by accident at 0.39. I want automatically a dialog to appear, asking me, if I want to delete this time or keep it.



Thank you for the good idea.
Maybe I can implement your suggestion in next release.

Currently, you may click menu and select "Last score" and click 'Delete" to delete last score.
Or, you may delete in score screen by long click the score.


----------



## KingEn (Apr 23, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I can't get 3x3 F2L scramble to work - it just says "fetching scramble".
> 
> This is a great timer! I'd happily pay for a version with no net permissions required.
> 
> ...



For 3x3x3 F2L scramble, it takes long time to generate first F2L and it will show next scrambles soon.
I will change algorithm to generate F2L faster but it may take time to implement. I am sorry.

For internet permission, currently timer has a feature to fetch weekly race from web site.

For ao50, it will be implemented later after thinking of UI. It may take several weeks. 

For exporting CSV, I am currently implement importing/exporting scores in CSV format. Maybe the feature will be included in next week release, not this weekend release due to lack of time.

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 23, 2014)

After impleminting the Drop to Stop and a filter that asks to delete 0.39 solves. This timer will be great. I also ave problems with F2L scramble but I shall give it a try.
Thanks KingEn for your hard work and take your time to make this the best speedcubing timer for android


----------



## KingEn (Apr 23, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> After impleminting the Drop to Stop and a filter that asks to delete 0.39 solves. This timer will be great. I also ave problems with F2L scramble but I shall give it a try.
> Thanks KingEn for your hard work and take your time to make this the best speedcubing timer for android



Thank you for your kind evaluation.
This weekend a new version will be released and the feature you mentioned will be included.


----------



## KingEn (Apr 25, 2014)

New version release in Google Play store.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

*New features in v2.9*
- Drop to Stop (Experimental)
You may turn it on in setting screen.
It detects shaking of phone and can stop timer.
- Filtering accidental time
You may turn it on in setting screen.
If the solving time is much less than your history, it shows menu for delete the last score.
- Exporting score in CSV format
- Improving F2L and OLL scramble generation
No more wait to be seen F2L and OLL scrambles

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various types of screen sizes, such as phones and tablets
- Orientation : Landscape, Portrait
- Various types of cube scrambles
You may choose predefined cube types and may edit and create new type.
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
You may select different display option in each cube type in Type Edit screen
- 15 second inspection (You may turn of inspection in session setting)
You may turn it on and off in Type Edit screen
- Display solving history in list and chart
- Several display skins (Dark, Light, Aqua)
- Drop to Stop (Experimental)
- Filtering accidental time
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Sessions in each cube type.
- Sending solving history via email or other apps in plain text and csv format

*Brief Manual* - http://cafe.naver.com/kingencube/6778


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for fixing the F2L scramble, and the CSV export is great. I am really excited about this timer! Can you also add a feature to hide the time while running?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 25, 2014)

KingEn said:


> New version release in Google Play store.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer
> 
> ...



Awesome. You are the best dev ever. Listening to peoples feedback, impleminting it and giving out timely updates.
Kudos to you sir! 
And Drop to stop works on flat surface perfectly


----------



## KingEn (Apr 27, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Awesome. You are the best dev ever. Listening to peoples feedback, impleminting it and giving out timely updates.
> Kudos to you sir!
> And Drop to stop works on flat surface perfectly



Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Where is the settings button? I can't find it.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is by far the best timer app I've used on my device (Nexus 7), thank you!

How does the skewb scrambler work currently? If it is not already a random state scrambler, then that would make a great addition!


----------



## KingEn (Apr 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Where is the settings button? I can't find it.



If you click menu button on main screen, or click three dot icon on upper right corner, you can see Setting in the menu.


----------



## KingEn (Apr 27, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> This is by far the best timer app I've used on my device (Nexus 7), thank you!
> 
> How does the skewb scrambler work currently? If it is not already a random state scrambler, then that would make a great addition!



Currently Skewb is not random state. It uses random move. Later I will change it to random state. Sorry about that.


----------



## Luso (Apr 29, 2014)

I wish that there is an option to disable inspection timer..


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 29, 2014)

Luso said:


> I wish that there is an option to disable inspection timer..


In the type list, long press to bring up settings for the type, and set inspection time to zero.

Edit: question for KingEn: when calculating session averages, do you remove best/worst 1 solve, or best/worst 5% depending on session size?


----------



## KingEn (Apr 29, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> In the type list, long press to bring up settings for the type, and set inspection time to zero.
> 
> Edit: question for KingEn: when calculating session averages, do you remove best/worst 1 solve, or best/worst 5% depending on session size?



Thank you for the answer.
Another option for not using inspection is in Setting screen check First touch in Inspection Start option. This means that when you touch the screen inspection starts, when you untouch the screen timer starts and you may ignore inspection time.

About session average, the value is mean not average, displaying "Mean of all". In session there might be more than 100 or 1,000. If there are more than one DNF, I can not calculate average value.

Excluding Best/Worst 5% might be a good idea. (Maybe 5% is too big) If you recommend specific percentage, I can implement in next release.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 29, 2014)

KingEn said:


> About session average, the value is mean not average, displaying "Mean of all". In session there might be more than 100 or 1,000. If there are more than one DNF, I can not calculate average value.


I don't understand. In the session report, there is both "mean of all" and "average of all". I assume the difference (as usual) is that average excludes best and worst values.



KingEn said:


> Excluding Best/Worst 5% might be a good idea. (Maybe 5% is too big) If you recommend specific percentage, I can implement in next release.


Well, I think there ought to be a standard, and there doesn't seem to be one today. Ao5 and ao12 are clear. But for ao50 or ao100, if I say your PB is faster than mine, that might be wrong depending on which timer we both use. Some timers exclude best/worst one solve, some timers exclude a percentage - I believe qqtimer.net excludes best/worst 5%. Personally I think 5% is about the right value to reduce the extremes of luck in proportion to the length of the session. Excluding just one at each end doesn't do much to mitigate luck in larger sessions.

What I would like to see is this:-

Add ao50 and ao100
Allow user to configure number of best/worst to be excluded from ao50 & ao100
Allow user to configure percentage of best/worst to be excluded from overall session
No need to show ao50 or ao100 on plot or highlighted in results - they are too long

By the way, the plot feature is fantastic! It's really interesting to see how the ao12 moves up and down during a session as form varies.

Are you taking donations? I feel almost bad using great software for free. $5 is only the price of a coffee and it's worth more to me than a coffee.


----------



## KingEn (Apr 29, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I don't understand. In the session report, there is both "mean of all" and "average of all". I assume the difference (as usual) is that average excludes best and worst values.



I am sorry for wrong answer.

All of "Average" in this app means average of scores excluding ONE best and ONE worst scores. 

Thank you for the suggestion about ao50, as100 and user configurable ao-somethinig.
I will implement your suggestion in next weekend release, not this weekend release. Sorry.
as50 and ao100 might not be displayed in main screen but in score screen.

Really thankful for your mention about donation. I am not currently thinking of donation now.


----------



## Luso (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there a way to disable the inspection timer?..


----------



## KingEn (Apr 30, 2014)

Luso said:


> Is there a way to disable the inspection timer?..



You may refer to mark49152's answer.


mark49152 said:


> In the type list, long press to bring up settings for the type, and set inspection time to zero.



Another option for not using inspection is in Setting screen check First touch in Inspection Start option. This means that when you touch the screen inspection starts, when you untouch the screen timer starts and you may ignore inspection time.


----------



## Millet (Apr 30, 2014)

This timer is by far the best one I've seen, and I've used many of them.

Would it be possible to make my own algorithm training file somehow? I saw that you had a ZBLL-training scrambler, but I would like to separate them into all the 7 subsets, so T, U, L, H, Pi, S and As. I have no idea if this is possible, but it would be awesome if you could add a set of algorithms through a file, and then pick that file as scrambler, which simply uses the inverse of any given algorithm. But only if it is simple, don't feel like you need to make it if it is difficult or time consuming..

Also, the PLL scrambler does not seem to generate the cube into a PLL state, rather into a ZBLL-state (oriented edges, but not corners), is this intended, am I using an old version, or is it just a bug?

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Apr 30, 2014)

hey bro
thanks for implementing tap to stop
although in its current session atleast on my phone its unusable because it stops immediatly after turning on the timer
so maybe make it a lot less sensitive.
awesome updates as always


----------



## KingEn (May 1, 2014)

Millet said:


> This timer is by far the best one I've seen, and I've used many of them.
> 
> Would it be possible to make my own algorithm training file somehow? I saw that you had a ZBLL-training scrambler, but I would like to separate them into all the 7 subsets, so T, U, L, H, Pi, S and As. I have no idea if this is possible, but it would be awesome if you could add a set of algorithms through a file, and then pick that file as scrambler, which simply uses the inverse of any given algorithm. But only if it is simple, don't feel like you need to make it if it is difficult or time consuming..
> 
> ...



Thank you for you suggestion.
I am not sure whether I can do.

For PLL, I will check and fix it whether It has bug.


----------



## KingEn (May 1, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> hey bro
> thanks for implementing tap to stop
> although in its current session atleast on my phone its unusable because it stops immediatly after turning on the timer
> so maybe make it a lot less sensitive.
> awesome updates as always



I am sorry for the sensitivity.
I will make it less sensitive in this weekend release.


----------



## steve13 (May 1, 2014)

First of all this is the best timer that i have saw.
I wanted to ask you (only if it isn't to complecated) if you can add a feature that will make the app like a real timer.
The feature is like drop to stop but for the begining of the solve, what i mean is that it will recognize that you put you hands on the table and when you will realse the pressure from the table it will start working.
I think it could work because of the senssentivity that their is in the drop to stop feature in this version.
I hope you will think about it 
and sorry if it was to long...


----------



## KingEn (May 1, 2014)

steve13 said:


> First of all this is the best timer that i have saw.
> I wanted to ask you (only if it isn't to complecated) if you can add a feature that will make the app like a real timer.
> The feature is like drop to stop but for the begining of the solve, what i mean is that it will recognize that you put you hands on the table and when you will realse the pressure from the table it will start working.
> I think it could work because of the senssentivity that their is in the drop to stop feature in this version.
> ...



Thank you for the great idea.
However, It may impossible to implement because the current senser has lots of noise and is difficult to detect the releasing of both hands.
I have modified idea and if I can develop the idea more realistic, I will try. It may take more than one month to try, I think.

I am sorry for not doing it now.


----------



## steve13 (May 1, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response. 
I hope you will find an idea and 
You are awsome!!!!


----------



## KingEn (May 2, 2014)

New version released in Google Play.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

*New features in v2.10*
- Improve Drop to Stop algorithm and less sensitivity
- Save/Load scores in CSV file

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various types of screen sizes, such as phones and tablets
- Orientation : Landscape, Portrait
- Various types of cube scrambles
You may choose predefined cube types and may edit and create new type.
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
You may select different display option in each cube type in Type Edit screen
- 15 second inspection (You may turn of inspection in session setting)
You may turn it on and off in Type Edit screen
- Display solving history in list and chart
- Several display skins (Dark, Light, Aqua)
- Drop to Stop
- Filtering accidental time
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Sessions in each cube type.
- Sending solving history via email or other apps in plain text and csv format
- Save/Load scores in csv file format

*Brief Manual* - http://cafe.naver.com/kingencube/6778


----------



## KingEn (May 6, 2014)

May I ask about standard deviation in cube solving?

I am currently implementing ao50, ao100, and ao_something which user define. All of ao calculations are implemented.
Anyway, I am not sure which one is correct calculation for standard deviation.

I can guess standard deviation might be one of below. Which one is correct?

1. standard deviation between mean value and each score except DNF. 
2. standard deviation between average value and each score except best/worst values.

I can not find the information in Internet. Please let me know to improve algorithm.


----------



## KingEn (May 6, 2014)

New version released in Google Play.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

*New features in v3.0*
- additional average statistics: ao50, ao100 and user defined ao
- user defined excluding best/worst % in average
- hiding time display while running as an option (in Setting screen)
- disable inspection time as an option (in Setting screen)

*TO-DO List:*
Next release might need more time. It will be hard to release new version every week.
- Detecting releasing of both hand to start timer (May take lots of time to improve idea. Not sure whether I can implement.)
- Improving scramble algorithm
Most of suggestions in this board are implemented except above.
If you want to add a new feature or have any suggestion, please feel free to contact me. 

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various types of screen sizes, such as phones and tablets
- Orientation : Landscape, Portrait
- Various types of cube scrambles
You may choose predefined cube types and may edit and create new type.
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
You may select different display option in each cube type in Type Edit screen
- 15 second inspection (You may turn off inspection in session setting)
You may turn it on and off in Type Edit screen
- Display solving history in list and chart
- Various of statistics : ao5, ao12, ao50, ao100 and user defined
- Several display skins (Dark, Light, Aqua)
- Drop to Stop
- Filtering accidental time
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Sessions in each cube type.
- Sending solving history via email or other apps in plain text and csv format
- Save/Load scores in csv file format

Brief Manual - http://cafe.naver.com/kingencube/6778


----------



## KingEn (May 6, 2014)

New version released in Google Play.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

*New features in v3.0*
- additional average statistics: ao50, ao100 and user defined ao
- user defined excluding best/worst % in average
- hiding time display while running as an option (in Setting screen)
- disable inspection time as an option (in Setting screen)

*TO-DO List:*
Next release might need more time. It will be hard to release new version every week.
- Detecting releasing of both hand to start timer (May take lots of time to improve idea. Not sure whether I can implement.)
- Improving scramble algorithm
Most of suggestions in this board are implemented except above.
If you want to add a new feature or have any suggestion, please feel free to contact me. 

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various types of screen sizes, such as phones and tablets
- Orientation : Landscape, Portrait
- Various types of cube scrambles
You may choose predefined cube types and may edit and create new type.
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
You may select different display option in each cube type in Type Edit screen
- 15 second inspection (You may turn off inspection in session setting)
You may turn it on and off in Type Edit screen
- Display solving history in list and chart
- Various of statistics : ao5, ao12, ao50, ao100 and user defined
- Several display skins (Dark, Light, Aqua)
- Drop to Stop
- Filtering accidental time
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Sessions in each cube type.
- Sending solving history via email or other apps in plain text and csv format
- Save/Load scores in csv file format

Brief Manual - http://cafe.naver.com/kingencube/6778


----------



## mark49152 (May 6, 2014)

This is a fantastic update, thanks! . I love this timer app.




KingEn said:


> I can guess standard deviation might be one of below. Which one is correct?
> 
> 1. standard deviation between mean value and each score except DNF.
> 2. standard deviation between average value and each score except best/worst values.


I doubt there is a "correct" definition for stddev in cubing, but IMHO it would make most sense that if solves are excluded from the average as anomalies, they should be excluded from stddev too. So your #2 above.


----------



## KingEn (May 6, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I doubt there is a "correct" definition for stddev in cubing, but IMHO it would make most sense that if solves are excluded from the average as anomalies, they should be excluded from stddev too. So your #2 above.



Thank you for the answer.
The new version (v3.0) excludes best/worst (5% or user defined excluding percentage) scores when calculate stddev.


----------



## Millet (May 6, 2014)

KingEn said:


> May I ask about standard deviation in cube solving?
> 
> I am currently implementing ao50, ao100, and ao_something which user define. All of ao calculations are implemented.
> Anyway, I am not sure which one is correct calculation for standard deviation.
> ...



According to QQtimer on speedsolving.net, the standard deviation is calculated excluding the fastest and slowest time(s) in an average of 5.

*Sample times*

(19.94)
10.70
10.69
10.07
(03.46)

Avg 5: 10,49 (*sigma=0.29*)

Avg of 5 is obviously calculated from the mean of the 3 values in the middle since (10,70 + 10,69 + 10,07)/3 = 10,49 s

(10.70 - 10,49)^2 = 0.0441
(10.69 - 10,49)^2 = 0.04
(10.07 - 10,49)^2 = 0.1764

Variance = (0.0441 + 0.04 + 0.1764)/3 = 0.08683

*Standard deviation (sigma)* = ROOT(0.08683) = 0.29467 seconds... or *0.29* rounded, which is the same as the standard deviation reported by QQtimer up above.

I don't know how this applies to bigger samples (like ao50 or ao100), but I am guessing that just like you suggested they remove a percentage of the worst and the best times.


----------



## KingEn (May 6, 2014)

Millet said:


> According to QQtimer on speedsolving.net, the standard deviation is calculated excluding the fastest and slowest time(s) in an average of 5.
> 
> *Sample times*
> 
> ...



Thank you for information.
Fortunately, I adapt the algorithm you mentioned.
If the solving is less than 30, the app deducts best and worst ONE value.
If the solving ls less than 50, the app dedects best and worst TWO values. (for deduction percent is 5% by default)

If you can recommend me to make other apps relating to cubes, please inform me. I might have more time because KingEn Timer will be updated once a month, once in two months or less.


----------



## mark49152 (May 7, 2014)

Bug report: PLL training scramble is broken. It scrambles OLL as well.


----------



## mark49152 (May 7, 2014)

KingEn said:


> If you can recommend me to make other apps relating to cubes, please inform me. I might have more time because KingEn Timer will be updated once a month, once in two months or less.


I would like an app for training PLL recognition. It could work as follows.

- Display six coloured squares horizontally, corresponding to the visible stickers of two sides of the last layer.

- Display 21 buttons underneath, for the PLLs, in alphabetical order.

- Game has a countdown timer of one minute.

- Press start, the first PLL case is displayed, and timer starts counting.

- User hits a PLL button according to which case it is, and immediately a new case is presented.

- Score is the number of cases recognised correctly in one minute.

- Options
- Change time
- Set bottom face (cross) colour, or CN
- Treat symmetric PLL cases as the same or not, e.g. Aa=Ab, Gb=Gd etc. (fewer buttons needed in this mode)

I would love an app like this just for quiet practice. I have a 10 hour flight on Friday and if an app like this existed I'd be aiming for 200/minute by the time it lands .

I'm not sure whether it could be extended to other case sets like OLL or COLL as you'd need too many buttons, the cases aren't as well known by name, and the extra info on the top face means recognition without rotation isn't the same challenge as it is for PLL. But one option might be to show an OLL case image (top plus two sides) then two other images below, one of which is the same case from a different angle and one not. User gets a point for correctly matching the case. That would be good for e.g. learning to quickly distinguish small L cases.


----------



## KingEn (May 10, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Bug report: PLL training scramble is broken. It scrambles OLL as well.





mark49152 said:


> I would like an app for training PLL recognition. It could work as follows.
> 
> - Display six coloured squares horizontally, corresponding to the visible stickers of two sides of the last layer.
> 
> ...



Sorry for late reply.
Due to implementing Pull to Start (detecting releasing of both hands to start timer) can not check PLL scrambling and you recomendation.
Today, I will release new version for Pull to Start and check what you mentioned.

Thank you for finding bug and recommendation.


----------



## KingEn (May 11, 2014)

New version released in Google Play.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

*New features in v3.0.1*
- Pull to Start
Timer can start by removing both hands from the desk
With Drop to Stop feature, you may use it like speedstacks timer.

*How to use the timer like speedstacks timer*
- Select Pull to start and Drop to stop in setting screen.
- Click Pull to start button in main screen.
- Lay both hands on the desk while 3 second countdown timer runs.
- Remove both hands from the desk after screen goes green.
- Solve a cube. The timer measure your solving time.
* Pull to start and Drop to stop may not work on solid surface.
* While using Pull to start feature, inspection timer is not working

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various types of screen sizes, such as phones and tablets
- Orientation : Landscape, Portrait
- Various types of cube scrambles
You may choose predefined cube types and may edit and create new type.
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
You may select different display option in each cube type in Type Edit screen
- 15 second inspection (You may turn off inspection in session setting)
You may turn it on and off in Type Edit screen
- Display solving history in list and chart
- Various of statistics : ao5, ao12, ao50, ao100 and user defined
- Several display skins (Dark, Light, Aqua)
- Drop to Stop
- Filtering accidental time
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Sessions in each cube type.
- Sending solving history via email or other apps in plain text and csv format
- Save/Load scores in csv file format

Brief Manual - http://cafe.naver.com/kingencube/6778


----------



## Cubeologist (May 11, 2014)

I just downloaded and installed this and it is very nice. Great job with making it intuitive to use and navigate. I have only done about 20 solves with it so far but I am very pleased. Definitely my new main mobile timer.


----------



## Eva (May 11, 2014)

The drop to stop function is very nice.
I hope the pull to start is gonna work with inspection time,because now I'm not using it.
I tend to have a longer inspection then 15 sec,so I like to know when 15 seconds are over.

I just used another function that I very like , that it now asks if the time is correct if I accidentelly click two times.

Thanks for the great timer


----------



## steve13 (May 11, 2014)

The pull to start works great!!!
Thank you


----------



## KingEn (May 11, 2014)

I post Pull to Start and Drop to Stop feature video in Youtube.






The voice is my son, 6th grader.


----------



## KingEn (May 24, 2014)

New version released in Google Play.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

*New features in v3.2*
- Bug Fix: PLL scramble algorithm
- Improve Pull to Start behavior
Pull to Start is now on by default.
Can use inspection time while using Pull to Start
Drop to Stop is enable when use Pull to Start
- Move time display format into Setting from Type edit

*How to use the timer like speedstacks timer*
- Touch screen if you want to use Inspection timer (optional)
- Click Pull to start button (hand button) in main screen.
- Lay both hands on the desk while 2 second countdown timer runs.
- Remove both hands from the desk after screen goes green.
- Solve a cube. The timer measure your solving time.
* Pull to start and Drop to stop may not work on solid surface.

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various types of screen sizes, such as phones and tablets
- Orientation : Landscape, Portrait
- Various types of cube scrambles
You may choose predefined cube types and may edit and create new type.
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
You may select different display option in Setting
- 15 second inspection (You may turn off inspection in session setting)
You may turn it on and off in Type Edit screen
- Display solving history in list and chart
- Various of statistics : ao5, ao12, ao50, ao100 and user defined
- Several display skins (Dark, Light, Aqua)
- Pull to Start and Drop to Stop
- Filtering accidental time
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Sessions in each cube type.
- Sending solving history via email or other apps in plain text and csv format
- Save/Load scores in csv file format

Brief Manual - http://cafe.naver.com/kingencube/6778


----------



## mark49152 (May 28, 2014)

Great job, again. I have just uninstalled all other timers from my phone. Yours has everything I want. Thanks!


----------



## Millet (May 28, 2014)

PLL scramble now works properly! Thank you.

"- Improve Pull to Start behavior
Pull to Start is now on by default."

I would like to be able to turn this off, since pull to start does not work on my device, and the little hand logo (stackmat hands) is in the way of my best average of 5 and 12.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 28, 2014)

How the pull to start works?

Is the cam or the microphone? I mean how the device "knows" when you pull it?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 3, 2014)

Can you add a 3x3x3 OH and 3x3x3 BLD as a type? I use "3x3x3 Cube" type in different sessions for them but it merges my overall solves together. It would be sweet if they were separated.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 3, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Can you add a 3x3x3 OH and 3x3x3 BLD as a type? I use "3x3x3 Cube" type in different sessions for them but it merges my overall solves together. It would be sweet if they were separated.


There's a button to create a new type - top right in the types menu.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 3, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> There's a button to create a new type - top right in the types menu.



Well I'll be. Completely overlooked that. Thanks.


----------



## KingEn (Jun 7, 2014)

Millet said:


> PLL scramble now works properly! Thank you.
> 
> "- Improve Pull to Start behavior
> Pull to Start is now on by default."
> ...



New version released and you may turn off Pull to Start and does not display hands on main screen.


----------



## KingEn (Jun 7, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> How the pull to start works?
> 
> Is the cam or the microphone? I mean how the device "knows" when you pull it?



It uses vibration sensor.


----------



## KingEn (Jun 7, 2014)

New version released in Google Play. New version will be available soon in Google Play.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

*New features in v3.2.1*
- Can disable Pull to Start
- Can set sensitivity of Pull to Start and Drop to Stop

*How to use the timer like speedstacks timer*
- Touch screen if you want to use Inspection timer (optional)
- Click Pull to start button (hand button) in main screen.
- Lay both hands on the desk while 2 second countdown timer runs.
- Remove both hands from the desk after screen goes green.
- Solve a cube. The timer measure your solving time.
* Pull to start and Drop to stop may not work on solid surface.

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various types of screen sizes, such as phones and tablets
- Orientation : Landscape, Portrait
- Various types of cube scrambles
You may choose predefined cube types and may edit and create new type.
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
You may select different display option in Setting
- 15 second inspection (You may turn off inspection in session setting)
You may turn it on and off in Type Edit screen
- Display solving history in list and chart
- Various of statistics : ao5, ao12, ao50, ao100 and user defined
- Several display skins (Dark, Light, Aqua)
- Pull to Start and Drop to Stop
- Filtering accidental time
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Sessions in each cube type.
- Sending solving history via email or other apps in plain text and csv format
- Save/Load scores in csv file format

Brief Manual - http://cafe.naver.com/kingencube/6778


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 15, 2014)

I tested this on my friend's android tablet and it works wonders! I love the pull to start and drop to stop. Very satisfying experience.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 16, 2014)

This needs a way to erase all times at once.


----------



## KingEn (Jun 22, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> This needs a way to erase all times at once.



Currently you may delete scores in cube type at once.
In score screen you can select all session and click "delete scores" in menu to delete all scores in the type.

In next release, I will implement deleting all scores in all cube type in one click.
Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 4, 2014)

Bug report: I'd like to use edges-only and corners-only scrambles for practising BLD. However, when I choose "3OP Corners" or "3OP Edges " scramblers, it just says "fetching scramble" and no scramble appears.


----------



## KingEn (Jul 4, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Bug report: I'd like to use edges-only and corners-only scrambles for practising BLD. However, when I choose "3OP Corners" or "3OP Edges " scramblers, it just says "fetching scramble" and no scramble appears.



Sorry for scramble bug. It take TOO MUCH time to generate some scrambles. I will release a new version this weekend and some of algorithm generating scrambles will be modified to improve speed. Maybe not every scrambles but some. It will take more time to modify all algorithm. Sorry about it.


----------



## Millet (Jul 8, 2014)

This is shaping up to be a full fledged timer. Your ability to take in constructive criticism is impressive.

I don't know if this is a bug or not, but since I am a noob at EO-Lines, I get a lot of DNF (+15 seconds inspection). When I want to modify a DNF with "last score", it tells me "Can NOT modify last score". So If I want to delete this DNF I'll have to enter "Scores" and delete it from there. Just a small thing, really.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 12, 2014)

Feature Request: 2x2x2 CLL or for extra points a way for us to do it ourselves and then submit the algs for review/inclusion.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Aug 23, 2014)

for the drop to stop
atleast for 3x3
can there be a pause between starting the timer and being able to stop it
a lot of times the timer stops in 0.50 seconds because right after I start the timer the phone shakes and that makes the timer stops.
so atleast for 3x3 can there be a 0.60 second pause?
because nobody is gonna solve the cube that quick anyway


----------



## Slicemage (Aug 25, 2014)

Any chance you could add the ability to sync your solve history / data across multiple devices? I use the timer on both my phone and my tablet and this would be very handy - even something like Dropbox or Google Drive storage / sync would be handy.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a very nice timer and I really like the charts. 

1) I noticed a typo. When the inspection timer is counting down, it says, "Inspcetion" rather than "Inspection".

2) I would like to request an easy method for getting a new scramble without running the timer. I like having generated scrambles for leisurely solving or untimed practice. As it is right now I either have to exit the app entirely, switch to a different cube or delete the time in order to get another scramble.


----------



## KingEn (Sep 14, 2014)

EvilGnome6 said:


> This is a very nice timer and I really like the charts.
> 
> 1) I noticed a typo. When the inspection timer is counting down, it says, "Inspcetion" rather than "Inspection".
> 
> 2) I would like to request an easy method for getting a new scramble without running the timer. I like having generated scrambles for leisurely solving or untimed practice. As it is right now I either have to exit the app entirely, switch to a different cube or delete the time in order to get another scramble.



1) Thank you for typo, Next release will fix it in a week.
2) Next scramble (Pass scramble) will be implemented in may next release in a week.

Thank you for finding typo and suggestion.


----------



## KingEn (Sep 14, 2014)

Slicemage said:


> Any chance you could add the ability to sync your solve history / data across multiple devices? I use the timer on both my phone and my tablet and this would be very handy - even something like Dropbox or Google Drive storage / sync would be handy.



Thank you for your suggestion.
It may take times to implement maybe a month or two.

Currently, you may save your record into a file and move the file into other android and load the data. (Time consuming method)


----------



## KingEn (Sep 14, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> for the drop to stop
> atleast for 3x3
> can there be a pause between starting the timer and being able to stop it
> a lot of times the timer stops in 0.50 seconds because right after I start the timer the phone shakes and that makes the timer stops.
> ...



Thank you for suggestion.
Currently the app wait 500ms not to stop.
I will adjust waiting timer to 1 second.


----------



## KingEn (Sep 14, 2014)

Millet said:


> This is shaping up to be a full fledged timer. Your ability to take in constructive criticism is impressive.
> 
> I don't know if this is a bug or not, but since I am a noob at EO-Lines, I get a lot of DNF (+15 seconds inspection). When I want to modify a DNF with "last score", it tells me "Can NOT modify last score". So If I want to delete this DNF I'll have to enter "Scores" and delete it from there. Just a small thing, really.



Sorry about inefficient UI.
The feature you mentioned will be implement in next release, maybe next week.


----------



## KingEn (Sep 14, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> Feature Request: 2x2x2 CLL or for extra points a way for us to do it ourselves and then submit the algs for review/inclusion.



Thank you for the suggestion.
Android device usually has less memory and less CPU power to implement good algorithms.
I have a small idea to overcome less memory and CPU and will implement one by one. It may take times several months, I will update one by one and upload to Google play.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 14, 2014)

A few things I'd like to be added:

-An "add time" option, so I can use a Stackmat to time, then manually enter the time.
-A little time between solving where pressing the screen won't start inspection. I accidentally double tap a lot.
-Random state scrambles, especially on 3x3.

Thanks so much, this is my favorite free timer on Android!


----------



## KingEn (Sep 14, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> A few things I'd like to be added:
> 
> -An "add time" option, so I can use a Stackmat to time, then manually enter the time.
> -A little time between solving where pressing the screen won't start inspection. I accidentally double tap a lot.
> ...



Thank you for the suggestion.
- Manually "add timer" option will be implemented this week (I mean 7 more days) and release soon with other suggestion in this board.
- I do not have any idea to improve touch sensor. If you explain more I will do my best, but I am not sure I can do. Sorry about it. 
- Random state scrambles is in my TO-DO list, but it may take time. I think a month or a little more.

Thank you for using KingEn Timer.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 14, 2014)

KingEn said:


> - I do not have any idea to improve touch sensor. If you explain more I will do my best, but I am not sure I can do. Sorry about it.



Say the timer is running.

With the current settings, double tapping the timer will result in the time stopping, then the next inspection immediately starting.

I would want a time period where you can't start the timer, right after the current time ends. This way, accidentally double tapping the screen won't mean I have to go and delete the time.


----------



## KingEn (Sep 15, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Say the timer is running.
> 
> With the current settings, double tapping the timer will result in the time stopping, then the next inspection immediately starting.
> 
> I would want a time period where you can't start the timer, right after the current time ends. This way, accidentally double tapping the screen won't mean I have to go and delete the time.



Thank you for the explaination.
It will be implemented by this weekend.
You may press BACK key to stop the timer currently.


----------



## GTG96 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is such a great timer and I've never know an app developer so open to implementing new ideas! Really great.

I've been using it on my phone and works perfectly. Trying to use it on my tablet (Galaxy Note 10.1) and can't get the menu button to work (3 dots top right). Just doesn't seem to do anything so I can't get into settings etc. There is no standard Android menu icon available while using this app. Any help with this would be great as I really want to use the tablet as my main device.

Couple of quick suggestions also:
1. Could we have a graphic of the scramble, i.e. an image of the scrambled cube, to ensure correct scrambling? I wrote a small program for PC's which incorporates a couple of sites including a timer. I was able to get it to look at the scramble presented and to display the cube with that scramble. Then when the actual cube scramble was complete I could quickly compare to make sure no mistakes. Useful for long scrambles or those less experienced who make mistakes.
2. Another app uses the local network to display the timer on any device that can display a web page. It's great when a few of us are having mini competitions as we can watch the time on a tv or monitor and not have to crowd around.
3. (I know this has been mentioned and I think you're going to kindly code it at some stage...) to synchronise across devices would be fantastic, I don't always have my tablet available and don't have time to move the file around regularly. What about having a single file stored on, for example, dropbox which all devices can look at?

These would be great but not essential. The main thing for me is being able to access the menu from my tablet.

Thanks again for such a great app.


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 18, 2014)

This is a fantastic timer and I've been using it for several months. It is the only timer I use on my Samsung Galaxy S3 as it has all of the features that I value most and it is nicely implemented. Great work!

I value seeing the best Ao25, Ao50 and Ao100 during my sessions in addition to the Ao5 and Ao12. The graph is a nice way to quickly review my session and the ability to send session details (text and CSV) as an e-mail is very useful.

I've got a few suggestions for features and enhancements. I'll start with feature requests:

- Histogram so we can see the distribution of our times (e.g. sub-18, 19, 20, 21, etc). Ideally the range should be dynamic.
- On the front screen, I'm not so interested in "best of all" and "average of all" but I would be very interested in seeing current averages (5, 12, 25, 50, 100). Maybe you can have two columns for the current session (best and current - 1, 5, 12, 25, 50, 100)?
- I'd be interested in seeing how many times are counting towards the session average (e.g. 44/50 or 46/50).
- I'd be interested in seeing the fastest and slowest times which count towards the session average (i.e. ignoring the fastest 5% and slowest 5% which have been discarded).

Improvements:

- If you use "last score" and accidentally mark it as DNF there is no way to revert it back to a counting time.
- After using "last score" then "delete" it would be nice to get rid of the number shown on the screen. Perhaps reset it to 0.00 or show the previous time?
- When "ignore inspection time" is enabled there are still references to inspection times on the screen and in the history. My first solve yesterday showed an inspection time of 15025:57.973
- Cosmetic stuff... I'm just being picky but naming of options on the menu. "Score" could be "History" and "Setting" should probably be "Settings".

Mentioned by other people and already acknowledged:

- Random state scrambler... when you have time this would be great!
- After using "last score" to delete a time the "last score" option can't be used again to modify / delete the prior solve.
- "Double tap" at the end of a solve starts the timer again immediately. When I accidentally double-tap, I need to stop the timer and delete the score.

Keep up the good work and thanks for being so open to suggestions!


----------



## KingEn (Sep 20, 2014)

GTG96 said:


> This is such a great timer and I've never know an app developer so open to implementing new ideas! Really great.
> 
> I've been using it on my phone and works perfectly. Trying to use it on my tablet (Galaxy Note 10.1) and can't get the menu button to work (3 dots top right). Just doesn't seem to do anything so I can't get into settings etc. There is no standard Android menu icon available while using this app. Any help with this would be great as I really want to use the tablet as my main device.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your excellent idea and bug report.

I do not know why Galaxy Note 10.1 does not display menu button. I check it with Galaxy Note 8 and it works. I will check it again.

1. Showing scrambled cube color - Maybe next release in one or two weeks.
2. Supporting display (other android or PC) - Maybe in three or four weeks. (It may take more time because I not accustom to javascript.)
3. Synchronizing multiple device. - Maybe next release in one or two weeks.

This week I will release a new version and your suggestion is not included in this week release, sorry.


----------



## KingEn (Sep 20, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> This is a fantastic timer and I've been using it for several months. It is the only timer I use on my Samsung Galaxy S3 as it has all of the features that I value most and it is nicely implemented. Great work!
> 
> I value seeing the best Ao25, Ao50 and Ao100 during my sessions in addition to the Ao5 and Ao12. The graph is a nice way to quickly review my session and the ability to send session details (text and CSV) as an e-mail is very useful.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your suggestions.

- Histogram - maybe in one month
- Two column of statistics - maybe in one month
- How many number of solving history is counted - due to UI, i am not sure to implement in android app.
Current algorithm - low/high excluded number of solving = (number of time) * (Exclude percentage in settings) if the result is below 1, exclude number of solving is 1.
For example, you have 50 solving time and 5% in Settings, (50) * (5%) = 2.5, round off 2.5 = 3, low 3 and high 3 times are ignored in calculating avg.

- Undo DNF/Penalty - It will be implemented a new version, which will be released this week.
- Displaying time after apply DNF/Penalty/Delete - maybe next release in one or two weeks.
- Inspection time limit (60 seconds) - maybe next release in one or two weeks.
- Cosmetic bug - in this week.

- Random state scrambler - maybe next release in one or two weeks.
- Modifying last score - in this week.
- Double tap at the end of solving - in this week.

Some of your suggestions are implemented and are tested for releasing soon.

Thank you again for your great idea.


----------



## KingEn (Sep 20, 2014)

New version released in Google Play. New version will be available soon in Google Play.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kingen.timer

*New features in v3.3*
- Easy access to modify last solving time
- Delete all history at once
- Prevent erroneous double click
- Key input solving time

*How to use the timer like speedstacks timer*
- Touch screen if you want to use Inspection timer (optional)
- Click Pull to start button (hand button) in main screen.
- Lay both hands on the desk while 2 second countdown timer runs.
- Remove both hands from the desk after screen goes green.
- Solve a cube. The timer measure your solving time.
* Pull to start and Drop to stop may not work on solid surface.

*KingEn Timer supports:*
- Various types of screen sizes, such as phones and tablets
- Orientation : Landscape, Portrait
- Various types of cube scrambles
You may choose predefined cube types and may edit and create new type.
- Various kinds of display (1/1000 sec, 1/100 sec, 1/10 sec, sec)
You may select different display option in Setting
- 15 second inspection (You may turn off inspection in session setting)
You may turn it on and off in Type Edit screen
- Display solving history in list and chart
- Various of statistics : ao5, ao12, ao50, ao100 and user defined
- Several display skins (Dark, Light, Aqua)
- Pull to Start and Drop to Stop
- Filtering accidental time
- 2 second penalty and DNF
- Sessions in each cube type.
- Sending solving history via email or other apps in plain text and csv format
- Save/Load scores in csv file format

Brief Manual - http://cafe.naver.com/kingencube/6778


----------



## Millet (Sep 21, 2014)

Works great, thank you! Toggle DNF and removing DNF times is a big plus.

Pull to start works really well, but is there some way you can incorporate the inspection time when solving with pull to start? A way you could incorporate it would be to make the pull to start icon available during the inspection. It would work like this: Press the screen to start the inspection timer, once you are done inspecting, you press the pull to start icon, lay your hands on the table like normal (while the inspection time is counting down), and just solve it like normal.


----------



## KingEn (Sep 21, 2014)

Millet said:


> Works great, thank you! Toggle DNF and removing DNF times is a big plus.
> 
> Pull to start works really well, but is there some way you can incorporate the inspection time when solving with pull to start? A way you could incorporate it would be to make the pull to start icon available during the inspection. It would work like this: Press the screen to start the inspection timer, once you are done inspecting, you press the pull to start icon, lay your hands on the table like normal (while the inspection time is counting down), and just solve it like normal.



Sorry for disappearing Pull to Start Icon when you inspect.
I made a mistake to update UI.
Next version will show Pull to Start Icon when you inspect, which will be released in two weeks.


----------



## GTG96 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow, once again I'm amazed at your rapid response, thanks so much.

Just to clarify, the menu button is present on the Galaxy Note 10.1 but tapping it does nothing (it works fine on my Xperia Z1 so I've seen what's supposed to happen).

Again, thanks for your quick response and great software.


----------



## steve13 (Sep 30, 2014)

I think that it will be great if you could add a BLD mode.
Like in qqtimer, that you touch once for the memo and another time to the solve, and if you get a DNF you 
will still be able to see your time. 
And in the statics of the mode you can see the sucsess rate,memo avrage....


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bug report: I want to export 3000 times as CSV to Dropbox, across all sessions of one type. When I select "send as CSV" the app hangs for ages (long enough to trigger the OS "app not responding, do you want to wait" message) then returns without doing anything. Same happens with send as text.

Help me rescue my data, please!


----------



## KingTim96 (Oct 1, 2014)

I know it's probably hard to add stuff(making apps is so foreign to me), but is there a way I could set it up so that it gives me 2x2 scrambles that already have the bottom layer solved? It's for CLL/EG practicing purposes. Is there any way I can do that? Thanks!!


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 1, 2014)

I like this timer but don't understand one feature. I tap on the screen and start inspection. Digits are running, everything is OK. When inspection time is out the timer does not switch to solving mode but immediately shows "DNF". Maybe I missed to set some checkbox in configuration?


----------



## Millet (Oct 1, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> I know it's probably hard to add stuff(making apps is so foreign to me), but is there a way I could set it up so that it gives me 2x2 scrambles that already have the bottom layer solved? It's for CLL/EG practicing purposes. Is there any way I can do that? Thanks!!



If you think about it, that kind of scramble is already available, the ZBLL scramble. Create a new solve type thats called "2x2 CLL/EG" and change the scramble type to 3x3x3 ZBLL. That should work.


----------



## Millet (Oct 1, 2014)

WinPooh said:


> I like this timer but don't understand one feature. I tap on the screen and start inspection. Digits are running, everything is OK. When inspection time is out the timer does not switch to solving mode but immediately shows "DNF". Maybe I missed to set some checkbox in configuration?



Go to the page where you select a puzzle type. Long click the type of puzzle that you use (the puzzle you are describing), a puzzle specific settings menu opens. Here you can go down to "When inspection timer expired ..." and select "Auto Start" instead of "DNF - Penalty".


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 3, 2014)

When the timer calculates "Best avg of N", which algorithm is used?
1) sort all times, get N best from the top and calculate their average, or
2) calculate averages for all possible seria of N conseq. solves, then get the best value between these averages?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Oct 3, 2014)

WinPooh said:


> When the timer calculates "Best avg of N", which algorithm is used?
> 1) sort all times, get N best from the top and calculate their average, or
> 2) calculate averages for all possible seria of N conseq. solves, then get the best value between these averages?



If you look at the graphs, you can see the selection of consecutive times used to get the best average of 5 or 12.


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks like KingEn timer is not available on GooglePlay Market. Is there any alternative download link?


----------



## KingEn (Oct 16, 2014)

WinPooh said:


> Looks like KingEn timer is not available on GooglePlay Market. Is there any alternative download link?



I am sorry that KingEn timer is disappeared in Google Play.

You may install KingEn Timer by downloading the APK file. http://kingen.org/KingEnTimer.apk
The apk is the latest version.

I will upload a new version in Google play soon, maybe in one or two weeks.


----------



## WinPooh (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you! Your timer is the best for me!
Question: is it possible to play sound alert (some beeps) when inspection time is over?


----------



## Millet (Oct 16, 2014)

WinPooh said:


> Thank you! Your timer is the best for me!
> Question: is it possible to play sound alert (some beeps) when inspection time is over?



It does, but I think it only when you get a DNF.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 30, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Bug report: I want to export 3000 times as CSV to Dropbox, across all sessions of one type. When I select "send as CSV" the app hangs for ages (long enough to trigger the OS "app not responding, do you want to wait" message) then returns without doing anything. Same happens with send as text.
> 
> Help me rescue my data, please!


Bump - I can't export my times and I don't want to lose them!


----------



## imacubedude (Nov 24, 2014)

Cant find this on the playstore.


----------



## Slicemage (Dec 4, 2014)

Seems to be gone from the Play Store. Hopefully only temporarily because I really liked the timer.


----------



## Logiqx (Dec 4, 2014)

imacubedude said:


> Cant find this on the playstore.



https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...Android-Ver)&p=1025571&viewfull=1#post1025571


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 25, 2015)

KingEn said:


> I am sorry that KingEn timer is disappeared in Google Play.
> 
> You may install KingEn Timer by downloading the APK file. http://kingen.org/KingEnTimer.apk
> The apk is the latest version.
> ...



Any chance it is coming back up on Google play soon?


----------



## WinPooh (Jul 22, 2015)

Can't find KingEn timer in Google market. Did the project development stopped?


----------



## WinPooh (Jul 22, 2015)

KingEn said:


> 10-16-2014 I will upload a new version in Google play soon, maybe in one or two weeks.



Any news?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 22, 2015)

WinPooh said:


> Any news?



Why don't you just download from apk? I mean, it's not like it is one of those apps that could harm your phone.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 22, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Why don't you just download from apk? I mean, it's not like it is one of those apps that could harm your phone.


_That's what they all say..._


----------



## WinPooh (Jul 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Why don't you just download from apk? I mean, it's not like it is one of those apps that could harm your phone.



I did download it. In late 2014. Just wondering what happened to the project, is it still in development?
KingEn is the best cubing timer application I've seen.


----------

